# Đẹp và thơm với những sản phẩm dưỡng da chiết xuất từ loài hoa quý



## hong nhung (5/12/18)

Nếu như trước kia, hoa là hình ảnh ví von cho người phụ nữ đẹp thì giờ đây, các loài hoa lại càng thêm tự hào khi trở thành nguyên liệu hoàn thiện giá trị cho các sản phẩm dưỡng da dành cho phái nữ.

Các loài hoa đa hương đa sắc bao nhiêu thì vai trò dành cho làm đẹp lại đa dạng bấy nhiêu. Từ những cánh hoa vương giả đến những nhành hoa hoang dại đều mang trong mình vẻ đẹp cuốn hút riêng. Các nhà nghiên cứu đã không ngừng tìm tòi và khai phá giá trị của ngàn hoa và đưa vào thế giới làm đẹp. Để rồi, chúng ta được kế thừa những tinh hoa của nữ hoàng sắc đẹp đến từ thiên nhiên trong các sản phẩm dưỡng da hoàn hảo.

*CHANEL SUBLIMAGE L’ESSENCE FONDAMENTALE*

*

*
_Chanel SUBLIMAGE L’Essence Fondamentale_​
Lấy cảm hứng từ loại thảo dược đến từ nước Pháp, SUBLIMAGE L’Essence Fondamentale chứa chiết xuất Solidago (hay còn gọi là cúc hoàng anh) – một loại thuốc có đặc tính tái tạo đặc biệt. Thành phần hoạt tính độc quyền này có khả năng kích hoạt lại hoạt động của tế bào. Da sẽ dày đặc và săn chắc, được thay mới và rạng rỡ hơn.

*LANCÔME ABSOLUE PRECIOUS CELLS ROSE DROP: NIGHT PEELING CONCENTRATE*
Hoa hồng từ lâu đã là nguồn cảm hứng bất tận cho ngành công nghiệp làm đẹp với những dưỡng chất giàu giá trị.

Bộ sưu tập Absolue Precious Cells đến từ thương hiệu Lancôme là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa khoa học và sự sang trọng.  Vị trí “vedette” không dành cho ai khác ngoài nữ hoàng của những loài hoa – Hoa hồng. Absolue Precious Cells Rose Drop là tinh chất dưỡng da ban đêm gồm hai bước tác động. Giai đoạn làm sạch giàu axit trái cây và các thành phần tẩy da chết đắt tiền giúp kích thích tái tạo làn da. Giai đoạn hai tập trung vào sự hòa trộn của các chiết xuất hoa hồng quý, kể cả dầu hoa hồng làm dịu da mới và dưỡng ẩm sâu. Các nếp nhăn từ đó sẽ mềm đi, da sẽ tươi sáng và trẻ trung hơn với ánh nhìn rạng rỡ.




_Lancôme Absolue Precious Cells Rose Drop: Night Peeling Concentrate_​
*DIOR ONE ESSENTIAL SKIN BOOSTING SUPER SERUM*
Hoa râm bụt đỏ được chứng minh có khả năng kích thích việc tái chế các độc tố xâm nhập vào tế bào. Những đóa hoa râm bụt không chỉ khoe sắc đỏ rực trong khu vườn Dior ở trung tâm của Khu Sinh thái và Văn hóa Koro. Chúng còn được nghiên cứu để chiết xuất và đưa vào lọ huyết thanh One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum của Dior. Sản phẩm huyết thanh mạnh mẽ này sẽ giúp giải độc, tái sinh và tăng cường cho làn da khỏe đẹp. Đây là bước chăm sóc da cơ bản, không thể thiếu trước khi sử dụng các sản phẩm dưỡng da khác.




_Dior One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum_​
*INNISFREE ORCHID ENRICHED CREAM*
Phong lan Jeju là loài hoa mạnh mẽ nở rộ một cách thần bí từ sâu trong tuyết vào mùa đông giá rét. Khả năng bảo vệ và chống oxy hóa của loài thực vật quý hiếm này được nâng tầm hoàn toàn khi đưa vào lọ kem dưỡng Innisfree Orchid Enriched Cream. Kết cấu đặc dính nhưng nhẹ dịu và ẩm mướt giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất phong phú. Từ đó, sản phẩm sẽ cải thiện nếp nhăn, tăng độ đàn hồi và dưỡng sáng cho da.




_Innisfree Orchid Enriched Cream_​
*LANEIGE WATER SLEEPING MASK LAVENDER*
Nhắc đến mặt nhà ngủ nhà Laneige, chúng ta thường nghĩ ngay đến lọ kem dưỡng ẩm xanh biển tươi mát, được ví như nguồn ẩm từ đại dương vô tận. Còn ở phiên bản Lavender, sản phẩm được khoác lên mình lớp áo tím quyến rũ lãng mạn như chính nhánh oải hương hoang dại. Vẫn giữ nguyên khả năng dưỡng ẩm nhẹ dịu nhưng hiệu quả sâu cho da suốt đêm dài, lọ Laneige Water Sleeping Mask Lavender khác biệt với phiên bản gốc nhờ sự góp mặt của hoa oải hương. Công nghệ mùi hương “Sleepscent ™” mang lại cảm giác tươi mới và thư giãn cho bạn một giấc ngủ dễ chịu và dưỡng ẩm sâu.




_Laneige Water Sleeping Mask Lavender_​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

